# Hol vannak a bőröndjeim?



## vesteralen27

Hi everyone, I am trying to learn magyarul by myself, I speak Spanish.
So, my question is: if I arrive to the Budapest airport and I want to pick up my suitcases or baggage, a good question to ask would be:

honnam a bőröndjeim vannak?

I am right on this or exist other more usual sentence??
Thanks.


----------



## NagyKiss

If you want to say "where are my bags?" I think it should be "Hol vannak a bőröndeim?".
But I don't think it's a good question. Imagine you get back to Mexico and ask someone in the airport "where are my bags?", it sounds a bit weird.

 I am also learning Hungarian by myself, so I can't really help you much with this, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Zsanna

NagyKiss is right* but you could ask something like this: Hol találom a bőröndjeimet? - Where can I find my suitcases? 
There may be more to the point questions but for that more context would be necessary.

*Hol vannak a bőrönd*j*eim? - would be the right form.


----------



## francisgranada

My two-and-a-half  cents ... 

Hol vannak a bőrönd*j*eim? - is, of course, the correct form
Hol vannak a bőröndeim? - (without "j") can be heard also from natives ... 

The difference between _honnan _and _hol _is approximately the following:
hol - _donde_
honnan - _de donde_ (or _desde donde_, according to the context)


----------



## vesteralen27

thanks for your help, i did not knew de difference in hol and honnan. Saludos.


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Hol vannak a bőrönd*j*eim? - is, of course, the correct form
> Hol vannak a bőröndeim? - (without "j") can be heard also from natives ...



Not from me


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> Not from me


Álmomban sem merném feltételezni  ...


----------

